# here we go again...



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

bored...


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

obviously faked lol!
- no siberian would consider chasing a ball lol 

more likely ''oh you have a ball, how nice for you, if you consider it so precious why don't you just hang on to it and desist in chucking it about?''


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i'm with ya here, lynn. the popsicle is more real


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

*ok FINE!!!!*


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

DAMN! Now Norris is getting credit for ending the war. 
I was always told it was because they knew I was coming. Sept 5 '45.
The day after I was born they dropped the big one.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> DAMN! Now Norris is getting credit for ending the war.
> I was always told it was because they knew I was coming. Sept 5 '45.
> The day after I was born they dropped the big one.


He was born in 1940 though LOL...

I did hear though, on good authority, that Chuck Norris lost his virginity before his father did 

and it was recently proven that Chuck Norris NEVER dials a wrong number, others just pick up the wrong phone

The 13 yr old here only knows Chuck from Walker, and the Bruce Lee movie, never even heard of the Missing In Action movies...I got the first one today for him to watch...should get a kick out of it...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-o 1940! Good catch because it made me think that I DID know he was at least 5 more then me.
:-k ...In that case he must have started the whole thing for us.   
Crazy old fart!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol::lol: I never got past checkers myself! :lol::lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

FACT:

Mr. T once beat Chuck Norris in a game of checkers. In retaliation Chuck Norris created racism.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I saw CN a number of times when I was competing. He was just starting to become a sombody and he knew it!:lol:


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

I just can't get over this one.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

that is disturbing Katie


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


>


Almost as embarrassing as making a poster and not knowing how to spell embarrassment ? :=)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Almost as embarrassing as making a poster and not knowing how to spell embarrassment ? :=)


yeah that too


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Also not knowing that's a Wombat and not a beaver. Of course grandma putting pictures her fat hairy wombat just looses something. :lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> FACT:
> 
> Mr. T once beat Chuck Norris in a game of checkers. In retaliation Chuck Norris created racism.



Must be true. I read it on the internet.

DFrost


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Kathy Barker (Nov 8, 2011)

I feel compelled to contribute.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Those are really funny Joby!!!! This one is not funny but I think it's pretty darn cute:


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

South Park anyone?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Susan CUTE 

Katie WRONG!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

@ Kathy Barker: Your pictures cracked me up, I was compelled to steal the first photo in your post, sorry just had to.
:lol::lol:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Kathy, having just experienced same, must say this will be my favourite :lol:


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

I dream of snow....and rain...water...I dream of water falling from the sky....











And stupid faces are always fun...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

comment for above:
It's only okay to ask/comment on an apparent pregnancy when there is some portion of an actual fetus dangling from betwixt a woman's legs.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

in memory of Jeff O.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Joby I LOVE the Elmer Fudd one, I'm going to have to steal it. I thought this one was good:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby,

What's even cooler is that's just some guy who walked in off the street. Come on does he look like he could get into that position? ;-)


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Heheh.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Katie Finlay said:


> View attachment 2436
> 
> 
> Heheh.


thats it ?? pretty good though


----------

